
Is vegetarianism healthy for children? (2018) - simonsarris
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10408398.2018.1437024
======
nwah1
A lot of this matches what I have read, although a lot of the nutrients are
available from non-animal sources. You can find vegan supplements with
taurine, creatine, carnitine, choline, B12, and most other "carninutrients."

But, alas, almost no vegans seriously pursue this type of thing, and ensuring
kids are given these substances would be even harder.

Although, I personally would love if some organization took this cause
seriously. I imagine the Soylent company could and should be doing this type
of thing, but my understanding is that their current formulations do not
include carninutrients.

However, infant formulas are usually quite good on this. Especially the top
end ones. They include taurine, carnitine, choline, and other stuff like
nucleotides, lactoferrin, MFGM, and special prebiotics.

